# remind me to stop going to hobbyshart...



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

so at my lunch break i visit a NEW hobbyshart that ive never gone too.. 

i asked them.. "before i look in your pile of bodies... do you have a 1/12th scale pan body"
the guy goes.. "is that a helicopter or boat"
uh... its a car
the car is called 'scale pan?"
*sigh*
i said do you have a manager?
i am the manager
oh great your name badge says manager
great..
1/12th scale bodies do you have any?
walks over and hands me a 1/18th rc18t truck body !?!??!
... no.. never mind.
he's like there is no such thing but this should fit...
im like your smoking crack!
he goes "i dont appreciate your tone..."
i said ever seen an associated 12L3 car?
he goes OH.. you want one of them nascar oval things. i have a monte carlo body...


what did i expect.. 


does this










look like










*sigh*


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i agree with you on that..some people open shops with no knowledge of the hobby. and that is what you get when that happens.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

its nto even a local small store.. its a chain called hobby people


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

typically your small stores are in the "Know" its the large chains that have no clue.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

A smaller hobby shop.you can make time and explain just what a person wants. the bigger ones are more to please the every day person who walks in just to browse. for something they might be interested in getting into. The smaller stores seem to fit a racer more often than not. My .02 worth


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Depending on the manager/owner I don't mind some "lacking of knowledge" depending on the person. I've met some hobbyshop owners who specialize in astronomy or in trains or slot cars..etc. The ones that keep me coming back are the ones that are open to learning all the facets of their business and truly do work to find out the answers. 

Basically if you get the. " I don't know, but let me find out and get back to you" I'm fine. When they blow smoke as in Mits story then forget it....

my .02


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

over the years.. hobbyshac)< / hobbypeople has gotten worse and worse. they USED to be really good... had older folks who loved the hobby, now it seems they just hire anyone.

eesh... back to scouring online.

its like going to Fry's.. go if you know what you want.. otherwise.. dont talk to anyone


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

RC MITTS

Which store did you go to?

I know the La Habra and Lakewood stores are pretty good.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

btw, besides the bad experience at the store... did something else happen that we should know about? ... hobby_*shart*_


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow. Nothing bothers me more when going into a specialty store and the people - ESPECIALLY the manager - aren't up on what's going on. And never tell a story - if you don't know just find out!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*I dont agree 100%*



erock1331 said:


> typically your small stores are in the "Know" its the large chains that have no clue.


 I kind of take offense to that comment. I work for a larger chain type store and all of our staff are good and some specialize in certain areas, most of our employees have years and years Racing, flying, modeling, ect... ect... I think it has more to do with who they hire than the size of the store. its called employee screening! LOL


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

SJacquez said:


> RC MITTS
> Which store did you go to?
> I know the La Habra and Lakewood stores are pretty good.


it wasnt one of those... i used to go to the lakewood store when i worked at boeing.. so that one is ok... though, lakewood never has enough stock for me 

i wont mention the exact store...


----------

